# Mama is ready for adoption



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to update ya'll. Mama is a 1 to 2 year old female blue seal colored pit and is ready to find her forever home! This dog is fantastic guys the best rescue i have ever had and its been a blessing to have had her in my home this last month. She is completly house broken and does not require a kennel but is kennel trained, she knows her sits, lay, shake, and speak commands. She is slightly DA just fyi. She loves to play fetch and does awesome zoomies. Now that she has been caught up on all vaccines been checked for heartworms been defleaed and fixed she is ready for adoption.
So if you or anybody you know are interested please PM me so we can speek futher about mama.









































video of mama, just click the image


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

bump......


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww Aireal I saw your post on FB, she is way to cute, man oh man I wish I had the room for all the dogs I wanted. I would totally take her  Good luck on finding her a forever home


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

She is adorable I hope she finds a home.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thank you tye and lisa! yes i adore this dog and am wanting to keep her BADLY, not only becuase i find it very hard to let my bulldogs go but she is one of the best most fun dogs i have ever come across. .
but i have to also tell myself i rescue and i won't be able to continue to rescue if i keep them all expecally since i want to add a actual nice well breed papered dog to the mix in the future. so seriusly heartbreakingly it is time for her to find her new home. and i tell you they won't even know how lucky they are lol


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

She is beautiful and I so would want her if we were closer but I live in Louisiana


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

aprilortego said:


> She is beautiful and I so would want her if we were closer but I live in Louisiana


Thank you I think she is beautiful myself but. I may be bias.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Bump......


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

What a cutie! Good luck!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks katie so far I have not had one inquiry,


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

OMG I FOUND MAMAS OWNERS!!!!!!!! She goes back home where she belongs tomorrow and I get to lecture her very excited owner about a proper chain set up expecally on the 4th of july lol  
The girl said she was so excited she was shaking that she never thought she'd ser her again, got to say im freakin stoked too!!!
Oh and her real names bella


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

YAY!!!!!!!!! Great news girl. Mama was so lucky to have you :hug:


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Omg girl im so excited ive nevet had a happy reunion before. Ive seriously been blessed to be able to keep her these last 2 months. Hopefully I can stay in touch and visit her sometimes she has been by far my favoret rescue unless you count cheza and lucy of course lol


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

That's awesome! Good work Aireal!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Aireal said:


> Omg girl im so excited ive nevet had a happy reunion before. Ive seriously been blessed to be able to keep her these last 2 months. Hopefully I can stay in touch and visit her sometimes she has been by far my favoret rescue unless you count cheza and lucy of course lol


Wait! You found her original owners??? That's amazing! How did they lose her in the first place? And, are they upset she is now spayed??? She looks like such a sweety.....I hope they will be more responsible with her.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Wait! You found her original owners??? That's amazing! How did they lose her in the first place? And, are they upset she is now spayed??? She looks like such a sweety.....I hope they will be more responsible with her.


She broke off her chaon they put her on the 4 cause they were gonna be gone all day. No she was actually really happy she was really happy she was fixed and pratically cried tjanking me for caring for her and taking such good care of her. she seems sweet and I do plan on talking with her about responsible pet/pit ownership, and I think she'll be resective. Oh and yes this is the original owner who ive been looking for very hard as you could tell how well taken care of she was when I found her minus her not being fixed.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Awesome!Glad you found her owners!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Awesome!Glad you found her owners!!


I shocked really but very happy, so glad I didn't adopt her out last weekend


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Are you positive is the right owners? I say that because I have dealt with slimy people before lying about that. Make sure they show proof! Are they going to pay to get her back? Like to cover the spay cost? I'm happy you found the owner just make sure they are the owner.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Are you positive is the right owners? I say that because I have dealt with slimy people before lying about that. Make sure they show proof! Are they going to pay to get her back? Like to cover the spay cost? I'm happy you found the owner just make sure they are the owner.


Yes she sent me like 8 pic from all angle including on her back showing all her marking, in one of the pics she was wearing the collar I found het in and they live right across the street from the vet were I found her. Not to mention the reaction mams... Bella had to the girl was def strong. She offered to pay the 50 rehoming fee I had up for her no prob but I didn't take the money. Im just glad she is with people that love her.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

You are definitely a special soul ...........


----------

